# new coder - Need help



## ggparker14 (Mar 7, 2011)

Need help with CPT(s) Looking at 27818. Physician wants to code 27818 and 27840???

procedure: closed reduction displacted right ankle trimaleolar fracture with sublaxation of tibiotalar joint.

op note reads: The patient underwent manipulation of the displaced trimalleolar fracture sublaxation under IV conscious sedation with IV Versed and IV morphine. The skin was cleansed with alcohol and dried. Xeroform was placed on the skin to decrease risk for skin blistering. Patient was placed in a very well padded short leg and sugar tong type of fiberglass splint.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Valerie813 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, 27818: Closed reduction of trimalleolar fracture with manipulation, is the code you will want to use.  

Valerie


----------

